# October 24th Peoria, IL faces a Zombie Invasion



## Sparky_the_spook

1st Annual Save the Bowen Foundation Zombie Crawl

The Fine Art of Zombie Crawling

You might just be asking yourself, "Zombie Crawl? What in the living daylights is a zombie crawl?"
Well, my friends, there is nothing living about it.

Imagine you are going about your day as usual, walking down the streets of the town you live in. Nothing out of the normal but there is an odd sound in the air. It isn't cars alarms or semi-trucks. Wait. Is that groaning? Yes! Yes it is. Slowly, from buildings and street corners emerge none other than the living dead. Zombies of every shape and size are converging upon you. An entire hoard of them floods the sidewalks and even the streets. Coming closer with that patented zombie walk, they reach out their arms with their eyes fixed on you. So, what do you do?

Join them of course!​
What better time is there than giving people the creeps while having the chance to invade your home town? Zombie Crawls everywhere pride themselves on being the one day where you can put on your most gruesome undead attire and give the living a good run for their money. So put on your best rotted suit and shoes and don't forget to flaunt that decaying flesh!

This years Zombie Crawl is to be the first of what we hope is many to come. Join us at the Bowen Building (Old Peoria State Hospital) for a time you are sure not to forget! Groups of zombies will be set up at different locations to start from and then will converge on the Bowen in a photo opportunity that will be one talked about for years to come.

Don't like to walk a lot? Don't worry, this year's route is a short one! It is just long enough to allow you to get that full hoard effect for the cameras while short enough not to tire the undead! You have to keep some strength up to give it your best!

Afterwards, stick around to join us for a bonfire outside of the Bowen. Here, we can share ghost stories while we wait for the environmentals to be done on the inside building and if bonfires are not your thing, a few of the local pubs are "Zombie Friendly" this night!

So, now that you are better educated in the art of the undead, be sure to join us Saturday, October 24th for the time of your (un) life! Check in will begin at 3:30pm with the walk officially kicking off at 4:30pm.

Pre-register online for $10 at www.peoria-asylum.com or at the event for $15!

All donations will go towards the restoration of the old Peoria State Hospital.

Feel free to contact me with any questions you might have! Hope to see you there!


----------



## Ms. Wicked

This is happening here, in Peoria? 

It sounds like a great cause!


----------



## Sparky_the_spook

Yep, well technically Bartonville. Every map in the world seems to think that Bartonville is Peoria so we will just run with that LOL.


----------

